# International Opera Awards 2014



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone can nominate and closing date is 31st December 2013. Would be nice that if your nominee won, you'd be invited along. 

Link

Categories:

Accessibility
Best 2013 anniversary production (Britten, Verdi, Wagner)
British Festival
CD (Complete Opera)
CD(Operatic Recital)
Chorus
Conductor
Designer
Director
DVD
Female Singer
International Festival
Lifetime Achievement
Male Singer
New Production
Newcomer
Opera Company
Philanthropist
Rediscovered Work
World Premiere

I'll post mine once I've chosen them all.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

How can I win a philanthropy award without appearing to have bought it?


----------

